# Goggles



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

A good goggle for me is one that is:
*no damping on my glasses! I hate it when this happens
*resistant to scratches (should not be that super, If I crash on a big rock a scratch will probably be inevertable)
*it should fit with my helmet(Protec). But I guess these days the most goggles fit on helmets, right?
*shape off the lens doesn't make that much difference...

Anyone has a suggestion?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude your best bet is to just go and try on different sets and see what fits best.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> Dude your best bet is to just go and try on different sets and see what fits best.


yup. i can recommend oakley crowbars though, i love mine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

I would go with a set of Anon Realms, they are the best things I have ever put on my face, and co comfortable!!!!! They also fit most helmets very well.


----------



## BurtonBlunt (Jul 19, 2008)

+1 on the crowbars.. i just recently bought 2 oakley a frames from valsurf.com... great goggles at 50% off


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

owkey, thanks for the advice/tips. 
If I look to the details of the goggles, scratch-resistance and anti-fog seems pretty standard nowadays. 
Personally I like the design off electric goggles more than oakley goggles (The EG1 is smoking hot!).

I just go to the snowshop next week and check things out there. ValSurf seems nice, but I guess the delivery costs for Europe would be expensive. And hey the shops here have nice discounts too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Airblaster Airblaster AirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblasterAirblaster


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

sweeney017 said:


> I would go with a set of Anon Realms, they are the best things I have ever put on my face, and co comfortable!!!!! They also fit most helmets very well.



Yes Anons are for real. Been through Oakley ,Spy and Electric and I found that Electric tested good , but the Anon's visibilty were great as I can't see jack Sh*T with these eyes and I need all the help I can get


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I lovelovelove my Realms and my Figments. I don't know how they fit with glasses though


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Hmmmmm are you siggesting that you recomend Air Blaster?....:laugh:
> 
> I like Dragon best for fit. My only complaint is that on Mt. Hood with our very wet weather, some fogging does occurr. My Scott Wisdoms do a better job staying clear with better ventilation.


I agree I like the fit of the dragons but they do tend to fog up a bit, other than those I like the smith prodigy those are nice.


----------



## BurtonBlunt (Jul 19, 2008)

a frames with trace helmet


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

BurtonBlunt said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3049/2734178648_5d2ebc7b3e_b.jpg
> 
> a frames with trace helmet


A little "Sedition" junior.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

tonysimoni said:


> owkey, thanks for the advice/tips.
> If I look to the details of the goggles, scratch-resistance and anti-fog seems pretty standard nowadays.
> Personally I like the design off electric goggles more than oakley goggles (The EG1 is smoking hot!).
> 
> I just go to the snowshop next week and check things out there. ValSurf seems nice, but I guess the delivery costs for Europe would be expensive. And hey the shops here have nice discounts too.


dude i just ordered a pair of eg1s. ill tell you what they're like


----------



## BurtonBlunt (Jul 19, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> A little "Sedition" junior.



hehe, yeh. i like the swat team look :cheeky4::cheeky4:

my other a frames 











i look reeeeeeally young for my age.. i'm 25 just so you know


----------



## BurtonBlunt (Jul 19, 2008)

if i didn't get the a frames i would have gotten the airblasters in white...










the pic doesn't do justice. looks hot in person


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

In the maentime I bought ELectric goggles with this shaped lenses EG something. They looked better at all fronts to my old goggle (not to mention scratches...)! 
When you have this goggle in your hands you really feel how flexible it is...

thx for the feedback guys/women


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

I've got a pair of Dragon Mace goggles and they fit phenomenally. Super comfy, and don't really fog up. Fit's good with a helmet to, put looks a tad large.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

I second the dragon maces. super comfy and only fog up if you get water into them. Just let it dry out a little bit and you're good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

bro im gunna save ya time......the anon figment and realm are the absolute best 2 goggles ive ever had n my life...if u dont feel like throwin down the cash right away check whiskeymilitia.com cause they always come on there eventually....espicially in the past week there has been ridiculous amounts of snowboard equipment


----------

